# Next Step Advice Please



## avalancheland (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can provide me with good steps to take in my battle with this autoimmune disease.

Long story short, a year and a half of neurological issues including neurogenic bladder and neurapathy and pain in my feet before finally a Naturopath figured out I have Hashimoto's Disease. In addition to these symptoms I have also experienced fatigue, sensitivity to cold, back pain (this is constant every day), and on occasion slight issues (looks like bright lights landing a plane) with my vision.

I had this diagnosis confirmed by another blood test where my TPA was 128 and my Thyroglubulin Antibodies 2. Both elevated. I had an ultrasound done which confirmed the diagnosis. My TSH unfortunately or fortunately is at 1.6 within the normal range. The original blood work showed Anti -TPO at 130 and Anti -TG at 229.

I went to a endocrinologist today who told me that her approach was to let the disease progress at it's natural pace and monitor it until it goes above the normal range. She wouldn't put me on any medicine. I'm set to have another EMG on my legs done by my neurologist done in two weeks. I'm thinking about asking him for a different referral to a different endocrinologist.

Any advice on path going forward regarding doctors?

Second, what natural things are you guys taking that seem to be helping with the disease? Currently, I am trying selenium and ashwaganda. I've been taking both of them for less than two weeks.

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

First, be careful with ashwaganda. That is usually used for adrenal issues and you need to test those levels first before you start taking anything as high and low adrenal symptoms can mimic each other.

Second, do you have hard copies of all of the labs run? If so, can you post the results with their ranges? It helps us see what they've run and where you fall in the ranges.

Third, if all they are running is TSH and the endo says it's "okay" even though you've got high antibodies, fire that doc right now. They need to be checking your Free T3 and Free T4 and running a complete thyroid antibody panel (TPOAb, TSI or TRAb, etc.). Letting thyroid disease "run its course" is a horrible way to live when you've already got symptoms--disease like this can take years and you deserve to feel better now, not down the road.


----------



## avalancheland (Jan 28, 2018)

__
https://flic.kr/p/39869898924


__
https://flic.kr/p/39869892664


__
https://flic.kr/p/39685745185


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You are hypo; ignore your TSH because you've got competing antibodies that can mess with it. Your Free T3 and Free T4 are both way too long in the ranges, which means hypo. I would not let things "run their course" I would ask my doctor for thyroid meds. If your doc says no, and ignores the physical symptoms you described, you know he/she is concentrating on your TSH only and doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## avalancheland (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you for additional confirmation. Trust me, I won't be going back to her. I have an appointment with my neurologist on the 16th to do another EMG (Been a year) to test my nerves on my legs. They are too slow. I went to him before I knew that it was my thyroid. I will ask him for a referral to a different endocrinologist. My primary was the one that sent me to the last one. My neurologist was very open to the diagnosis when I saw him last week and even mentioned to me to let him know what and how much medicine I am prescribed by the endo.

On other note, anyone using any natural remedies? I did see your warning about ashwag but did want to report back that I increased the amount from 800 to 1200 per day just recently and noticed a slight difference. Specifically, the back pain has improved significantly. I've also noticed my ability to concentrate has gotten slightly better as well as my tightness in my chest has improved. I've heard that taking bladderwack and l-tryrosine can help too.


----------

